# Watkins 29



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Anyone familar with the Watkins 29? Appears to be a good pocket cruiser for liveaboard, with primarily coastal cruising in mind. Would appreciate any comments.

Fair winds,
John


----------



## tsenator (Nov 6, 2000)

Do a quick check in the archives this one has been commented on before


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Have checked the archives, and shall slightly modify my original question. Can anyone think of a similar sized boat, 28-32 feet, in the 25-30K price range, with the postives of the Watkins, yet better sailing performance?

As I mentioned before, this will be a liveaboard, and my plans call for being on the move, more than at anchor (East Coast to Great Lakes and back to the Gulf, eventual transist to Pacific and up to Alaska. And of course, the Bahamas.) Also, I''ll be singlehandeding. I''ve budgeted 50K total for the boat.

Unless I find something sooner, will be departing to the Gulf from Kentucky Lake on my H26, Oct 2006, to search as I cruise so any input that targets my search will be appreciated.

Fair winds,
John


----------



## tsenator (Nov 6, 2000)

I don''t want to turn you off completely to the Watkins. There are a lot of positives to the boat. It is not a terrible sailing boat, I just wouldn''t compare it to a racing boat. On a reach or run she does very well, she just won''t goes as fast pointing high as some other boats. But then again I can''t point as high as a J-Boat. All boats are a compromise. 

Obviously another big advantage is the amount of room you get in the same sized boat. I had a Watkins 27 and its was one of the biggest 27''s out there, and if you are going to be living aboard it might be important to you.

I think the Watkins is a decently built boat, that provides a lot of room for the money. No the woodwork wouldn''t compare to a Hinckley but I think they put the money into a solid construction and oversized rigging.

If you are looking for a shallow keel and a psuedo modified full keel (scheel keel ?) that you wouldn''t be concerned if you beached once in a while then this would be a boat for you. (good for Florida and other parts of the east coast).

To me I think of the Watkins as a poor mans Island Packet. In fact they were built near the same town as the IP''s (Largo, Fl).

If its a good deal then I wouldn''t discount the Watkins, see if you can take her out sailing in the area you might be using her.

(ps....another boat in that size/price range that would be an ok sailing boat with a lot of room might be the 30'' S2 9.2C center cockpit. I know a friend that has one and its not bad for your purposes)


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks tsenator, that''s the kind of info I was looking for. Have looked at the S2''s also. For the kind of cruising I intend, I do like the underbody of the Watkins, particularly, the skeg hung rudder, as the occasional grounding is to be expected.

As I will be retired, sheer performance is only a concern due to weather, not the need to be somewhere by a specific date. My main concern is a solid, roomy boat that sails decently and your comments seem to indicate the Watkins fits that. With your comments in the previous thread about it''s stability in heavy weather, it seems like a good choice to keep an eye out for. Thanks again.

Fair winds,
John


----------



## tsenator (Nov 6, 2000)

You know I was just thinking a catalina 30 might fit your needs. Very popular, decently roomy and a very strong owner support system.. They made thousands and thousands of them and you can probably find them in all sorts of configurations and conditions to match your needs. Not a bad sailing boat too.

I even think someone solo sailed one of these around the world too.

http://www.catalina30.com/


----------



## ughmo2000 (Feb 12, 2003)

I looked at a 29 this past summer but passed due to a wet core. Yes they have a lot of interior space for a 29'' boat and better fuel/water tankage than most boats of that size. As stated earlier, they''re not race boats, don''t point well, but if your looking for a good looking coastal cruiser they''re a lot of boat for the money. Check out Yacht World for comparison prices. Last time looked they had six or seven listed. One big problem is moisture in the cored decks. 
Do have a surveyor check with a moisture meter. Any other questions, give me a shout at [email protected]
Good luck!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Since the underbody is a positive for me, and I assume, is the major reason it doesn''t point well, aside from the possible moisture in the deck core, does anyone have any other negatives why this wouldn''t be a good coastal/inland liveaboard for a singlehander?

The positives for me are the underbody, roominess, deck layout, heavy weather stability, and bridge-friendly mast height, as well as the going price on them. Oh, and they don''t look too bad either *grin*.

Like JeffH, I''m partial to fractional rigs, but I can live with a masthead and the lack of pointing if there aren''t anyother major negatives.

Thanks again for the input.

Fair winds,
John


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Since the underbody is a positive for me, and I assume, is the major reason it doesn''t point well, aside from the possible moisture in the deck core, does anyone have any other negatives why this wouldn''t be a good coastal/inland liveaboard for a singlehander?

The positives for me are the underbody, roominess, deck layout, heavy weather stability, and bridge-friendly mast height, as well as the going price on them. Oh, and they don''t look too bad either *grin*.

Like JeffH, I''m partial to fractional rigs, but I can live with a masthead and the lack of pointing if there aren''t anyother major negatives.

Thanks again for the input.

Fair winds,
John


----------



## tsenator (Nov 6, 2000)

Every boat''s a compromise. When you have more money the compromises become less and less...;-)

It''s your decision which features you want and want compromises you''ll live with


----------

